# seafoam-oil-bad lifter?



## VRfolife (Nov 15, 2008)

alright so i have a 12v vr and im pretty sure that it has a stiky or just a bad lifter and i was







jw if seafoam will help it or hurt it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







any impute wood bee suupper


----------



## StevenPirre (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: seafoam-oil-bad lifter? (VRfolife)*

Give it a try it may help. It made my mk4 2.0 run smoother and quiet. Just run it through according to the directions on the back. Hopefully it will clean things up a little. Give it a try.


----------



## ChowdersGTI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: seafoam-oil-bad lifter? (StevenPirre)*

i have experience w/ seafoam and the best thing to do with it is throw a tiny bit into the oil and run it around the block a few times then do an oil change if you dont do the oil change you will endanger all your bearings because seafoam cleans but also makes your oil very very thin...so throw a little in the gas tank to clean pump and injectors...some in the oil for the whole system and your lifters...and the rest have the engine suck in through a vacumm line to clean your intake manifold but be careful to watch how much it sucks in cuz if you do too much at once you could hydrolock your motor...i suggest putting the seafoam in a clean dry waterbottle


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

I've never seen seafoam hydrolock a motor.. 
Me and my friends had the booster line from his GTP suck up an Entire can of the stuff.. lol.
But yeah, don't put too much in the oil, it makes oil thin and promotes to extra bearing wear.
Steve-


----------



## ChowdersGTI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: (BSD)*

yea i dunno about the hydralock thing but i guess your motor would really have to inhale the whole can to do that


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

??????
You can't hydrolock with a combustible liquid, lol.
And you would need to literally fill a cyinder, take a 2.0 for example, it has 4 cylinders, 500cc of displacement each on a full stroke, most 4 cylinders run 2 out of 4 cylinders at the same stroke.
It's not going to happen, unless you pour a jug of it through the throttle body, you are sucking the fluid through a straw.
And yes seafoam in the oil might help, I did it with mine, and it calmed down the valvetrain chater but it seemed to come back 12 months later now.


----------

